# I don't suppose there's anywhere here to talk about Canadian ball?



## WingerSupreme (May 2, 2006)

I'm an assistant coach for a team in the OCAA (Ontario Colleges Athletics Association) and I thought it'd be cool to discuss the OCAA or CIS on here, but I'm assuming nobody else will care.

Is there a topic/board for it? Does anyone here care?


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

From the looks of it no :biggrin:


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Im just joking im sure people on here would know about it...But i sure dont! :biggrin:


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I don't know much, all I know is there was a guy from Kitchener, Craig Bauslaugh he's like a legend around here, i think he went to play for Niagara then he left for sum reason


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

WingerSupreme said:


> I'm an assistant coach for a team in the OCAA (Ontario Colleges Athletics Association) and I thought it'd be cool to discuss the OCAA or CIS on here, but I'm assuming nobody else will care.
> 
> Is there a topic/board for it? Does anyone here care?


If it's not Carleton or UBC is there much to talk about? jj

Canadian community colleges is where it's at.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

WingerSupreme said:


> Is there a topic/board for it? Does anyone here care?


You could give my sig a shot... not a lot of canadians, but it's a start...

Stuart


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Na


----------

